
Confronting the parasite economy - ultrasociality
http://prospect.org/article/confronting-parasite-economy
======
taxicabjesus
Low wages are more symptomatic of 'economic cancer' than causal.

The US economy has been guided by the "trickle down" mentality since the
Reagan administration. If money could "trickle up" too, balance could be
restored. Some sort of basic income / negative income tax, and reparations for
people whom the government hurt with its stupid 100-year long war on plants
[1], would be a good start.

[1] [http://www.HowDoIGetHigh.com/](http://www.HowDoIGetHigh.com/)

